# Wybory parlamentarne w 2007-10-21

## Arfrever

Postanowiłem sprawdzić podział elektoratu wśród użytkowników tego forum.

Proszę głosować poważnie i nie wypowiadać się w tym wątku.

Niepełnoletnie osoby bez czynnego prawa wyborczego też mogą głosować.

Można głosować przez 2 dni.

(Partie lub koalicje partii wymieniono alfabetycznie.)

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Mon Oct 22, 2007 12:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## akub

liga prawicy a nie liga polskich

tak dla scislosci  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *akub wrote:*   

> liga prawicy a nie liga polskich
> 
> tak dla scislosci 

 

Sprawdzałem dane tutaj i decyduję o pozostawieniu obecnej wersji.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

To jest sondaż... a cisza jeszcze obowiązuje.

----------

## Poe

ktos zaplaci 30k PLN grzywny :>

----------

## Arfrever

Przedłużyłem głosowanie, by wyniki się nie wyświetlały...

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Poe

btw. cisza wyborcza do 22:55

----------

## Arfrever

Głosowanie zakończone.

Szkoda, że frekwencja była tak niska.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## bartmarian

niska, bo np ja zagłosować nie mogłem

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ciekawe kto głosował na -> Prawo i Sprawiedliwość 

Proszę się przyznać bez bicia...

----------

## Belliash

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Ciekawe kto głosował na -> Prawo i Sprawiedliwość 
> 
> Proszę się przyznać bez bicia...

 

ja nie, spytam rodzicow  :Razz: 

a tak powaznie to ja z rodzinka oddalismy glosy na Platforme  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Ciekawe kto głosował na -> Prawo i Sprawiedliwość 
> 
> Proszę się przyznać bez bicia...

 

No na przykład ja głosowałem na PiS. Czy to coś złego, że głosowałem zgodnie z moim sumieniem? Za co ewentualnie chciałbyś bić, kogo i czemu akurat ten środek represji wybrałeś?

MSPANC,

Tao

----------

## munkifunek

Ja też oddałem swój cenny głos na PiS.

http://solidarnosc.nie-spamuj.eu/Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

Mnie osobiście bardziej by martwili osobnicy którzy wyrazili opinie, że nie chcą iść głosować. To jest prawdziwy dramat naszego kraju.

----------

## Poe

to prawda, bo gówno prawda, tlumaczenie, ze jak sie nie idzie na wybory, to znaczy, ze nie popiera się żadnej partii. gówno prawda, bo tak naprawdę wspiera się te najniżej notowane partie, jak Samoobrona, LPR, PPP, PK czy jakies inne lewe (nie chodzi mi o lewica-prawica podział, tylko w sensie 'dziwne or smth like that') partie, które korzystają na niskiej frekwencji.

----------

## n0rbi666

A w Krakowie Stanisław Ziobro - górnik, pokonał Wassermanna  :Very Happy:  To jest dopiero tragedia ... ludzie nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem, nawet nie znają imienia swojego faworyta - a idą głosować ... 

A ja swój cenny głos oddałem na LiD  :Cool: 

----------

## taopai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A w Krakowie Stanisław Ziobro - górnik, pokonał Wassermanna  To jest dopiero tragedia ... ludzie nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem, nawet nie znają imienia swojego faworyta - a idą głosować ...

 

Odnoszę wrażenie, że chciałeś kogoś tym tekstem obrazić. Rozjaśnij mi tylko czy chodziło ci o wyborców PiS, Stanisława Ziobro czy może o Krakowiaków ogółem?

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A ja swój cenny głos oddałem na LiD 

 

Nikt nie jest idealny  :Cool: 

MSPANC,

Tao

----------

## Poe

 *taopai wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   A ja swój cenny głos oddałem na LiD  
> 
> Nikt nie jest idealny 
> ...

 

Dobre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Odnoszę wrażenie, że chciałeś kogoś tym tekstem obrazić. Rozjaśnij mi tylko czy chodziło ci o wyborców PiS, Stanisława Ziobro czy może o Krakowiaków ogółem?

  Nie chciałem nikogo obrazić - jedynie przedstawić niedoskonałości demokracji (wg mojego mniemania) - pewnie gdyby był inny Donald lub Tusk na liście w wawie - to ludzie też by nie przeczytali, i by głosowali nie na swojego faworyta (no, chyba że by znali imię  :Wink:  ) ... (Wg mnie jak już idę głosować - to powinienem zastanowić się, na kogo głosować, rozważyć plusy i minusy - generalnie, trochę orientacji, a nie głosować tak - bo np sąsiadka tak głosuje, lub w radiu usłyszałem ...)

----------

## Poe

zauwaz, ze to co w radiu mówią, telewizji, gazecie, czy nawet sąsiadka ksztaltują, czesto nieswiadomie, jakies poglady i wyobrazenia o danym polityku. nie da sie zawsze zaglosowac tylko i wylacznie za glosem sumienia, bo ono jest juz uksztaltowane przez zewnętrzne bodźce PLUS własne przekonania.

----------

## taopai

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *taopai wrote:*   
> 
> Nikt nie jest idealny 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wiem  :Very Happy: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Nie chciałem nikogo obrazić

 

Wiem, po prostu dziś jestem w trochę zaczepnym nastroju - pewnie przez to, że wybory poszły nie po mojej myśli  :Smile:  Dlatego na końcu każdego zaczepnego posta dawałem MSPANC  :Smile: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> (Wg mnie jak już idę głosować - to powinienem zastanowić się, na kogo głosować, rozważyć plusy i minusy - generalnie, trochę orientacji, a nie głosować tak - bo np sąsiadka tak głosuje, lub w radiu usłyszałem ...)

 

Podpisuję się pod tym rękami i nogami  :Smile: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> zauwaz, ze to co w radiu mówią, telewizji, gazecie, czy nawet sąsiadka ksztaltują, czesto nieswiadomie, jakies poglady i wyobrazenia o danym polityku.

 

Dokładnie, ja wszystkie komentarze staram się przepuścić przez filtry tego, co wiem na dany temat, np. definitywnie nie zgodzę się z opinią że debatę Kwaśniewski - Tusk wygrał ten drugi; mimo mojej dużej niechęci do Olka (i całej lewicy po drodze  :Smile: ), uważam że był on świetnie przygotowany i z dużą przyjemnością mi się go słuchało (pewnie dlatego że IMO jeździł po Donaldzie jak walce drogowe po Puławskiej   :Cool: ).

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie da sie zawsze zaglosowac tylko i wylacznie za glosem sumienia, bo ono jest juz uksztaltowane przez zewnętrzne bodźce PLUS własne przekonania.

 

No tak. Ważna jest umiejętność odfiltrowania z zewnętrznych bodźców tego, co jest naprawdę ważne, czyli pseudoobiektywne informacje. Kwestia porównania ich z własnymi przekonaniami to już banalna sprawa.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *taopai wrote:*   Odnoszę wrażenie, że chciałeś kogoś tym tekstem obrazić. Rozjaśnij mi tylko czy chodziło ci o wyborców PiS, Stanisława Ziobro czy może o Krakowiaków ogółem?  Nie chciałem nikogo obrazić - jedynie przedstawić niedoskonałości demokracji (wg mojego mniemania) - pewnie gdyby był inny Donald lub Tusk na liście w wawie - to ludzie też by nie przeczytali, i by głosowali nie na swojego faworyta (no, chyba że by znali imię  ) ... (Wg mnie jak już idę głosować - to powinienem zastanowić się, na kogo głosować, rozważyć plusy i minusy - generalnie, trochę orientacji, a nie głosować tak - bo np sąsiadka tak głosuje, lub w radiu usłyszałem ...)

 Chyba Winston Churchill powiedział, że najlepszym argumentem przemawiającym przeciwko demokracji jest pięciominutowa rozmowa z pierwszym wyborcą jakiego spotkamy na ulicy.

Tak btw... ciekawe ile osób przeczytało program partii, na którą głosowało (bo na przeczytanie programów wszystkich partii i ich samodzielne porównanie chyba całkiem nie ma co liczyć...) - czy też było to głosowanie zgodne z powszechną "modą"...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## taopai

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Chyba Winston Churchill powiedział, że najlepszym argumentem przemawiającym przeciwko demokracji jest pięciominutowa rozmowa z pierwszym wyborcą jakiego spotkamy na ulicy.

 

Demokracja jest dobra tylko dla tego, że nie wymyślono nic lepszego - nie pamiętam kto to powiedział, ale też oddaje część prawdy. Poza tym ja bym tego wyborcę zmienił po prostu na człowieka, przynajmniej w polskiej rzeczywistości. Zresztą nawet Linux (ba, nawet samo Gentoo) jest potencjalnie niebezpiecznym tematem - każdy ma swoją wizję na ten temat, każdy by coś zmienił, co niekoniecznie może spodobać się komuś innemu.

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Tak btw... ciekawe ile osób przeczytało program partii, na którą głosowało (bo na przeczytanie programów wszystkich partii i ich samodzielne porównanie chyba całkiem nie ma co liczyć...) - czy też było to głosowanie zgodne z powszechną "modą"... 

 

Ja np nie przeczytałem; w poprzednich wyborach tylko pobieżnie, ale nie interesowała mnie całość. A część, która mnie interesowała, od początku była realizowana zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami, więc nawet się nie zastanawiałem nad alternatywami dla mojego wyboru - w końcu przekazywanie jakiegokolwiek projektu z rąk do rąk nie służy niczemu dobremu.

A co do mody... Bardzo mi się podoba, że ktoś (zwłaszcza ktoś, o kim mam dobre zdanie po czytaniu jego postów na forum) użył tego sformułowania. Moda na głosowanie nie jest zła, dopóki nie jest to moda w polskim wydaniu - czyli IMO "zagłosuj, bo inaczej wygra PiS" albo "zabierz babci dowód (bo zagłosuje na LPR)". Wielu ludzi śmieje się z tych naiwnych babć, co słuchają radia z ojcem redaktorem, a nie zauważają, że śmieją się również z siebie, tylko że im kto inny mówi na co zagłosować.

Moim zdaniem (i mam nadzieję, że wszyscy się ze mną zgodzicie) każdy, kto zagłosował bez jakiegokolwiek zapoznania się z programem danej partii i tylko dla tego, że panuje taka a nie inna moda, jest takim samym moherowym beretem jak przeciętny słuchacz R.M. (bo tam się głosuje, żeby nie wygrali żydzi i masoni), tyle że po drugiej stronie barykady.

Pozdro/MSPANC ( :Smile: )

Tao

----------

## 13Homer

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Demokracja jest dobra tylko dla tego, że nie wymyślono nic lepszego - nie pamiętam kto to powiedział, ale też oddaje część prawdy.

 

Winston Churchill. Powiedział to tylko dlatego, żeby przypodobać sie motłochowi - był w końcu wytrawnym politykiem. Jako arystokrata nie mógł wierzyć w skuteczność demokracji.

 *Quote:*   

> Moim zdaniem (i mam nadzieję, że wszyscy się ze mną zgodzicie) każdy, kto zagłosował bez jakiegokolwiek zapoznania się z programem danej partii i tylko dla tego, że panuje taka a nie inna moda, jest takim samym moherowym beretem jak przeciętny słuchacz R.M. (bo tam się głosuje, żeby nie wygrali żydzi i masoni), tyle że po drugiej stronie barykady.

 

Dodałbym jeszcze, że takim samym moherowym beretem jest ten, kto głosował na partię, która co innego mówiła i co innego robiła. I to nie tylko chodzi o przedwyborcze obietnice. Piszę oczywiście o PiS, bo inne partie miały niewiele do gadania.

Głosowałem na Ligę Prawicy Rzeczpospolitej oczywiście.

----------

## bartmarian

demokracja jest do dupy, kto to słyszał, żeby chołota rządziła elitami  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Dodam jeszcze, że moi rodzice głosowali tak samo jak ja, nie znając w ogóle programu partii. Dwa lata temu głosowali na UPR, w tym roku na LPR (UPR była jedną ze "składowych" - to wyjaśnienie dla tych, co widzą tylko PO i PiS, bo nikogo więcej w telewizji nie pokazują). Jak chcecie, to nazywajcie moich rodziów "moherami", ale uważam, że większym wstydem jest głosować na partie typu PiS albo PO - szanujący się człowiek nie głosuje na partie, których postepowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z deklaracjami.

 *bartmaian wrote:*   

> demokracja jest do dupy, kto to słyszał, żeby chołota rządziła elitami ;-)

 

W demokracji najgłupsze jest to, że to półgłowki decydują, kto będzie "elitą".

----------

## Yatmai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  Jak chcecie, to nazywajcie moich rodziów "moherami", ale uważam, że większym wstydem jest głosować na partie typu PiS albo PO - szanujący się człowiek nie głosuje na partie, których postepowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z deklaracjami.

 

Tu się zgodzę. Ludzie narzekają na Giertycha, a jednak wielu pochwala mundurki, "zero tolerancji" czy szkoły dla trudnej młodzieży. Podobnie Samoobrona - gospodarczy analfabeci, ale przynajmniej chcą coś zrobić dla rolników, dla Polski a nie sprzedać się niemcom, a amerykańcom oddać za frajer  :Wink: 

Unia Europejska jest po to by zrównoważyć stany, by zbudować silną Europę, a te paciuloki tego nie widzą.... Aż krew zalewa

----------

## taopai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *taopai wrote:*   Demokracja jest dobra tylko dla tego, że nie wymyślono nic lepszego - nie pamiętam kto to powiedział, ale też oddaje część prawdy. 
> 
> Winston Churchill. Powiedział to tylko dlatego, żeby przypodobać sie motłochowi - był w końcu wytrawnym politykiem. Jako arystokrata nie mógł wierzyć w skuteczność demokracji.

 

Niemniej jednak, jak już pisałem, oddaje część prawdy.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Dodałbym jeszcze, że takim samym moherowym beretem jest ten, kto głosował na partię, która co innego mówiła i co innego robiła. I to nie tylko chodzi o przedwyborcze obietnice. Piszę oczywiście o PiS, bo inne partie miały niewiele do gadania.

 

To już są twoje osobiste odczucia co do PiS, więc IMO powinieneś mi napisać "jesteś głupim moherowym beretem, bo głosowałeś na PiS". Chcę znowu zaznaczyć - głosowałem zgodnie ze swoim sumieniem.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Głosowałem na Ligę Prawicy Rzeczpospolitej oczywiście.

 

Lubię jajecznicę z szynką i pieczarkami  :Cool: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Jak chcecie, to nazywajcie moich rodziów "moherami", ale uważam, że większym wstydem jest głosować na partie typu PiS albo PO - szanujący się człowiek nie głosuje na partie, których postepowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z deklaracjami.

 

A moim zdaniem większym wstydem jest wogóle nie zagłosować, lub głosować na wszystko byle nie PiS albo PO. Albo wypominanie komuś "ty jesteś be, bo zagłosowałeś na np Polską Partię Użytkowników MacOSXa"

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Podobnie Samoobrona - gospodarczy analfabeci, ale przynajmniej chcą coś zrobić dla rolników, dla Polski a nie sprzedać się niemcom, a amerykańcom oddać za frajer 

 

Dobrymi chęciami jest wybrukowana droga do piekła (czy siakoś tak  :Smile: )

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## cinek810

A jednak swiat linux-a to ten lepszy swiat... :) (o ile lepszy jest swiat ktory mysli spokojnie i tak jak Ty- ja)...

W pelni zgadzam sie z tymi ktorzy pisali, ze glupota jest glosowac na wszystko byle nie na kogos tam.. Niestety nasze spolecznestwo juz od czasu wyborow prezydenckich w '95 raczej glosuje przeciw komus. Przeciw Walesnie, przeciw SLD, przeciw AWS-owi, znowu przeciw SLD, teraz przeciw PIS-owi. W ten sposob nigdy nie wybierze sie slusznie. 

Z tym co napisal taopai w pelni sie zgadzam:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem (i mam nadzieję, że wszyscy się ze mną zgodzicie) każdy, kto zagłosował bez jakiegokolwiek zapoznania się z programem danej partii i tylko dla tego, że panuje taka a nie inna moda, jest takim samym moherowym beretem jak przeciętny słuchacz R.M. (bo tam się głosuje, żeby nie wygrali żydzi i masoni), tyle że po drugiej stronie barykady. 

 

Poza_tym wydaje mi sie, ze prog wyborczy to dziwny cenzus. Czy UPR, Samoobrona, PPP, PR nie powinny miec chociaz jednego posla w parlamencie i prawo do gloszenia swoich pogladow? Chocby glupich, ale.. nie powinno sie udawac ze ich nie ma.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 13Homer

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Niemniej jednak, jak już pisałem, oddaje część prawdy.

 

Moim zdaniem nie ma w tym ani krzty prawdy. Chociaż wolę demokrację od rządów czerwonego autokraty typu Fidel Castro.

 *Quote:*   

> To już są twoje osobiste odczucia co do PiS, więc IMO powinieneś mi napisać "jesteś głupim moherowym beretem, bo głosowałeś na PiS". Chcę znowu zaznaczyć - głosowałem zgodnie ze swoim sumieniem.

 

Chodzio mi o coś innego, ale najwyraźniej mi nie wyszło. Konkretnie o to, że "moher" to tylko inwektywa bez treści, można sobie tym określać dowolnego człowieka za dowolną rzecz. Jak to w Polsce.

 *Quote:*   

> A moim zdaniem większym wstydem jest wogóle nie zagłosować, lub głosować na wszystko byle nie PiS albo PO.

 

Wstydem jest nie głosować? A jeśli nie masz na kogo? Gdyby nie UPR, to nie miałbym na kogo głosować, reszta partii to zwykli złodzieje i sprzedawczyki. Głosowanie "przeciwko" moim zdaniem ma sens o tyle, o ile głosujesz przeciwko aktualnie rządzącym.

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Podobnie Samoobrona - gospodarczy analfabeci, ale przynajmniej chcą coś zrobić dla rolników, dla Polski

 

Kosztem reszty społeczeństwa (droższy chleb, wyższe podatki, ktoś przecież musi dać tę kasę na rolników). Nie uważam, że jest to w interesie Polski.

Może następnym razem wszyscy złożymy się na więcej kasy dla hutników? Później dla opiekunek dla dzieci, hydraulików, producentów butelek, szewców itd. Z czego ja będę żył, gdy będę musiał ze swoich podatków utrzymywać wszystkich dookoła? Kto mnie wtedy będzie utrzymywał? Nie widzisz tego, że danie rolnikom wymaga zabrania innym?

 *Quote:*   

> a nie sprzedać się niemcom, a amerykańcom oddać za frajer ;)
> 
> Unia Europejska jest po to by zrównoważyć stany, by zbudować silną Europę, a te paciuloki tego nie widzą.... Aż krew zalewa

 

Gdy powstanie Unia Europejska to Polska przestanie istnieć jako suwerenny kraj. Krew mnie zalewa, gdy ludzie włączenie Polski do europejskiego socjalistycznego molocha nazywają działaniem dla dobra Polski.

Kto będzie rządził w Unii? Polska? Czy może Niemcy z Francją? Polska nie potrzebuje Unii, żeby być potężnym gospodarczo krajem. Żałosne jest to, gdy nagania się ludzi za Unią za pomocą argumentów typu: "wejście do Unii oznacza liberalizację przewozów powietrznych, co przekłada się na niższe ceny biletów", tak jakby liberalizacji nie można było wprowadzić bez Unii. Ale Polacy są głupi, więc i głupie argumenty do nich przemawiają.

----------

## cinek810

13Homer:  zgadzam sie, ze samo glosowanie nie jest powodem do chluby. Jesli ludzie nie maja na kogo zaglosowac, nikt sie z ich pogladami nie zgadza na tyle by byli sklonni go poprzec nie powinien glosowac- tak mi sie wydaje. I rowniez gdyby nie UPR na nikogo bym nie zaglosowal.

Zgadzam sie rowniez w kwestii unii europejskiej. Przygnebiajacy jest fakt otumanienia wiekszosci spoleczenstwa informacjami o tym jak to potrzbna nam jest UE. I wbicie ludziom do glowy ze UE juz istenieje. OTOZ NIE ISTENIEJE JESZCZE!! tak tylko dziala ta machina, ze najpierw ludzi z czyms oswaja a pozniej dopiero stwarza. Szkoda tylko, ze za mowienie prawdy o wspolnocie zazwyczaj jest sie nazywanym ksenofobem...

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Kosztem reszty społeczeństwa (droższy chleb, wyższe podatki, ktoś przecież musi dać tę kasę na rolników). Nie uważam, że jest to w interesie Polski.
> 
> Może następnym razem wszyscy złożymy się na więcej kasy dla hutników? Później dla opiekunek dla dzieci, hydraulików, producentów butelek, szewców itd. Z czego ja będę żył, gdy będę musiał ze swoich podatków utrzymywać wszystkich dookoła? Kto mnie wtedy będzie utrzymywał? Nie widzisz tego, że danie rolnikom wymaga zabrania innym? 

 

Lepsze to niż podnoszenie pensji politykom  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gdy powstanie Unia Europejska to Polska przestanie istnieć jako suwerenny kraj. Krew mnie zalewa, gdy ludzie włączenie Polski do europejskiego socjalistycznego molocha nazywają działaniem dla dobra Polski. 

 

A co w tym złego ? Niemce po drugiej wojnie miały zrujnowaną gospodarkę... 60lat póżniej jakie oni mają zarobki, a jakie my. Ile ludzi wyjeżdża na wyspy za pracą i za godziwą płacą.

Jeśli u nas przez tyle lat nie udało się tego samego zrobić to po co nam taka władza...

----------

## taopai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem nie ma w tym ani krzty prawdy. Chociaż wolę demokrację od rządów czerwonego autokraty typu Fidel Castro.

 

Hmm, wydaje mi się, że w mamy w Polsce demokrację, a trochę niżej w swoim poście narzekasz jak to jest źle. To jak to jest z tą demokracją według Ciebie?

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Wstydem jest nie głosować? A jeśli nie masz na kogo? Gdyby nie UPR, to nie miałbym na kogo głosować

 

No przecież sam piszesz, że masz na kogo głosować. A gdzieś na początku tego topiku jest napisane, że nie głosują, tak naprawdę oddajesz swój głos mało popularnym partiom, które korzystają na niskiej frekwencji, a na które napewno byś nie zagłosował. Moim zdaniem wstyd.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> reszta partii to zwykli złodzieje i sprzedawczyki.

 

Jeśli chcesz, żebym następne twoje posty w tym temacie traktował poważnie, powinieneś poprzeć tą tezę dowodami - wiesz, to jedna z niedoskonałości systemu  :Cool: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Głosowanie "przeciwko" moim zdaniem ma sens o tyle, o ile głosujesz przeciwko aktualnie rządzącym.

 

Nie wiem czy dobrze cię rozumiem - jeśli aktualnie rządzącą partią byłoby UPR, głosowałbyś przeciw? Jaki w tym sens? No chyba, że chodzi ci o głosowanie przeciwko PiS, bo to "złodzieje i przedawczyki"?

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Kto będzie rządził w Unii? Polska? Czy może Niemcy z Francją?

 

Podejrzewam że tak czy siak duze korporacje. Polecam Cyberpunk 2020  :Cool: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Polska nie potrzebuje Unii, żeby być potężnym gospodarczo krajem. Żałosne jest to, gdy nagania się ludzi za Unią za pomocą argumentów typu: "wejście do Unii oznacza liberalizację przewozów powietrznych, co przekłada się na niższe ceny biletów", tak jakby liberalizacji nie można było wprowadzić bez Unii. Ale Polacy są głupi, więc i głupie argumenty do nich przemawiają.

 

Unia ma swoje zalety, ale IMO potrzeba nam jeszcze doświadczenia jak działać w jej strukturach. Dlaczego niektóre kraje otworzyły swoje granice wcześniej niż zapowiadały? Bo granice nie były zamknięte dla polskich firm, które zaczęły wygrywać większość przetargów, bo pomimo wszelkich kosztów i tak były tańsze i jeszcze nieźle zarabiały. Niby jest ten wspólny interes, ale jakoś Niemcy dogadali się z Rosjanami co do rurki z gazem. Możliwości są duże, ale trzeba nam doświadczenia.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## cinek810

Yatmai: Polska to przeciez nie wladza, a panstwo, ktorego istenienie jest nadaniem prawnej osobowosci narodowi. Dlaczego Niemcy sie tak rozwinely - wystarczy podrecznik do historii do liceum.

taopai: Roman Giertych wysunal w trakcie kampani teze, ze Anglikom i Francuzom bardziej odpowiadaja jako rece do pracy Polacy niz Muzulmanie. I nie latwo jest odrzucic te brutalna teze.

----------

## taopai

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> taopai: Roman Giertych wysunal w trakcie kampani teze, ze Anglikom i Francuzom bardziej odpowiadaja jako rece do pracy Polacy niz Muzulmanie. I nie latwo jest odrzucic te brutalna teze.

 

Nie lubię Romka Gniewnego, ale czasem potrafi zwrócić uwagę na ważne rzeczy. IMO to nie jest do końca złe, bo ci co wyjadą z Polski, robią miejsce dla taniej (nawet jak na nasze warunki) siły roboczej.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## 13Homer

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Lepsze to niż podnoszenie pensji politykom :P 

 

Ja bym wolał taki układ: każdemu politykowi w Sejmie, Senacie i rządzie płacić co miesiąc 1.000.000 zł za niewtrącanie się do gospodarki (no i zniesienie koncesji, zezwoleń, generalnie wszystkiego krępującego gospodarkę). Polska gospodarka rozwijałaby się w tempie kilkudziesięciu procent rocznie.

 *Quote:*   

> A co w tym złego ? Niemce po drugiej wojnie miały zrujnowaną gospodarkę... 60lat póżniej jakie oni mają zarobki, a jakie my. Ile ludzi wyjeżdża na wyspy za pracą i za godziwą płacą.
> 
> Jeśli u nas przez tyle lat nie udało się tego samego zrobić to po co nam taka władza...

 

Masz dużo racji oczywiście, ale łatwiej zmienić władzę w Polsce niż w Unii. Władza powinna schodzić na dół, a nie iść w górę, gdyż w ten sposób szybciej reaguje na lokalną sytuację. Dostawienie jeszcze jednego szczebla władzy na samej górze spowoduje, że wszystko stanie się bardziej nierychliwe.

Popatrz na Niemcy teraz: gospodarka zaczyna się dusić (ile mają? 1.5% wzorstu PKB?), to samo Francja. Jaki jest sens pchać się tam, gdzie gospodarka się wali? Powinniśmy wprowadzać takie prawo, które obowiązywało w Niemczech za czasów ichniejszego "cudu gospodarczego", a będziemy musieli wdrażać prawo, które dobija ich gospodarkę.

Niemcy miały swojego Ludwiga Erharda, Chile generała Pinocheta, Estonia premiera Laara, my niestety nikogo..

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Hmm, wydaje mi się, że w mamy w Polsce demokrację, a trochę niżej w swoim poście narzekasz jak to jest źle. To jak to jest z tą demokracją według Ciebie?

 

Demokracja nie jest najlepszym z ustrojów i tyle. Są lepsze, są i gorsze. Wolałbym rządy junty takiej, jak w Chile.

 *Quote:*   

> No przecież sam piszesz, że masz na kogo głosować. A gdzieś na początku tego topiku jest napisane, że nie głosują, tak naprawdę oddajesz swój głos mało popularnym partiom, które korzystają na niskiej frekwencji, a na które napewno byś nie zagłosował. Moim zdaniem wstyd.

 

Odnosiłem się do Twojej wypowiedzi, gdzie napisałeś, że wstydem jest nie głosować. Niegłosowanie to albo brak dobrego wyboru spośród "dostępnych" partii, albo nieinteresowanie się polityką (bo niby dlaczego grzebanie się w tym szambie ma być takie atrakcyjne?). Brak głosu to też głos, zaś twierdzenie, że nieoddanie głosu to wspieranie małych partii jest nie do końca prawdziwe - trzeba dodać, że musiałby z oddania głosu zrezygnować ktoś, kto będzie głosował na duże partie.

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli chcesz, żebym następne twoje posty w tym temacie traktował poważnie, powinieneś poprzeć tą tezę dowodami - wiesz, to jedna z niedoskonałości systemu 8)

 

PSL - partia obrotowa, może wejść w kolalicję z każdym (mają jakiś program poza "jak najwięcej stołków"?)

LiD - typowa lewica, zabrać jednym, dać drugim i sobie zostawić prowizję za fatygę

PO - kolejne wcielenie Unii Wolności, Kongrasu Liberalno-Demokratycznego itp. prywatyzacja wg p. Lewandowskiego skończyła się wypompowaniem gigantycznych pieniędzy ze "sprywatyzowanych" firm; p. Wojciech Kozak, który decydował o budowie mostu świętokrzyskiego (ile razy drożej kosztował niż wypadałoby? 2? 3?) "za karę" został zesłany do Brukesli jako Europoseł; idą pod sztandarami liberalizmu gospodarczego, a później głosują za becikowym, wyłacznie na złość PiSowi; no i są "proeuropejscy" aż do tego stopnia, że p. Angela Merkel przyjeżdżała do Polski wyrazic poparcie do kandydata na prezydenta p. Donalda Tuska - czyją politykę oni będą realizować? polską czy niemiecką?

PiS - przed wyborami gardłowali o dbaniu o suwerenność Polski, a teraz ot tak sobie zgodzili się na podpisanie Traktatu Reformującego (czyli de facto Konstytucji Unii Europejskiej), wedle którego polski rząd jedynie wdraża prawo stanowione w Brukseli; umierali też za pierwiastek, jak wiadomo opór trwał tylko kilka godzin; korupcję zwalczają, ale tylko u innych (obejrzyj to, "właściwy" fragment zaczyna się tuż przed 5 minutą)

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem czy dobrze cię rozumiem - jeśli aktualnie rządzącą partią byłoby UPR, głosowałbyś przeciw? Jaki w tym sens? No chyba, że chodzi ci o głosowanie przeciwko PiS, bo to "złodzieje i przedawczyki"?

 

Chodziło mi o to, że nie ma sensu głosować "przeciwko" PO, jeśli rządzi PiS - jeśli głosujesz "przeciwko" partii rządzącej, to wyrażasz protest przeciwko jej polityce. Nie wiedzę w tym nic złego, nawet, jeśli ten ktoś nie zna programu żadnej innej partii. Gdyby rządziło UPR, to głosowałbym na nich ponownie (zapewne, nie wiem, czy to też nie są złodzieje, w końcu jeszcze nie rządzili), bo mam ustalone poglądy.

 *Quote:*   

> Podejrzewam że tak czy siak duze korporacje. Polecam Cyberpunk 2020 8)

 

He, dobre :)

 *Quote:*   

> Unia ma swoje zalety, ale IMO potrzeba nam jeszcze doświadczenia jak działać w jej strukturach. Dlaczego niektóre kraje otworzyły swoje granice wcześniej niż zapowiadały? Bo granice nie były zamknięte dla polskich firm, które zaczęły wygrywać większość przetargów, bo pomimo wszelkich kosztów i tak były tańsze i jeszcze nieźle zarabiały. Niby jest ten wspólny interes, ale jakoś Niemcy dogadali się z Rosjanami co do rurki z gazem. Możliwości są duże, ale trzeba nam doświadczenia.

 

Zgadza się, są i zalety, nawet bardzo poważne. Pytanie tylko, czy cel, do którego zmierza Unia to jest to, czego potrzeba Polsce. Doraźne korzyści to za mało, bo pozbywasz się suwerenności praktycznie na zawsze (no, ZSRR się rozpadł, ale długo to trwało).

----------

## cinek810

Homer13: Mylisz sie twierdzac, ze PO jest kolejnym wcieleniem UW. Niestety, ale prawda jest taka ze trzon UD (Unia Demokratyczna) utworzyl pozniej UW, a po niej tzw. Partie Demokratyczna. Partia ta jest jedna ze skladowych komitetu wyborczego LiD, a nie parii jaka jest  PO(ciekawet kto jeszcze pamieta czas jej powstawania i tlumaczenia trzech liderow, ze to nie partia tylko PLATFORMA :) ). Nie zgadzam sie, tez ze LiD to typowa lewica, to partia kompletnie bezideowa. Dalej piszesz o utracie suwerennoci, zgadzam sie ze zagrozenie jest. Przytaczane przez Ciebie argumenty sa jednak kropka w kropke za Januszem Korwin-Mikke, to nic zlego, ale wskazuje po niekad, ze nie interpretujesz samemu. 

IMO

Podpisanie traktatu reformujacego przez prezydenta Polski bylo koniecznoscia, inna opcja to wyjscie ze wspolnoty. Pierwiastek, jako wyjsciowa propozycja okazal sie dobry. Kaczynskiemu udalo sie wynegocjowac duzo, choc w miedzy czasie w Polsce twierdzono, ze sam nie wiedzial co uzyskal, ze go oszulali, ze nie zapisali. Okazalo sie, ze wynegocjowal bardzo duzo i dokladnie to co powiedzial zaraz po negocjacjach.  Zarzut nalezy moim zdaniem czynic z tego, ze nie domagal sie procedury referendalnej w panstwach czlonkowskich na temat traktatu reformujacego ! Bo to niezmiernie wazna decyzja i obywatele musza sie wypowiedziec bezposrednio.

----------

## taopai

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Zarzut nalezy moim zdaniem czynic z tego, ze nie domagal sie procedury referendalnej w panstwach czlonkowskich na temat traktatu reformujacego !

 

O ile nie zgłębiałem sytuacji, o tyle wydaje mi się że Jarek miał ku temu jakiś powód (jest w końcu profesorem prawa OIDP) i to pytanie należałoby skierować bezpośrednio do niego. Póki co wierzę w jego dobre chęci...  :Smile: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Demokracja nie jest najlepszym z ustrojów i tyle. Są lepsze, są i gorsze. Wolałbym rządy junty takiej, jak w Chile.
> 
>  *Quote:*   No przecież sam piszesz, że masz na kogo głosować. A gdzieś na początku tego topiku jest napisane, że nie głosują, tak naprawdę oddajesz swój głos mało popularnym partiom, które korzystają na niskiej frekwencji, a na które napewno byś nie zagłosował. Moim zdaniem wstyd. 
> 
> Odnosiłem się do Twojej wypowiedzi, gdzie napisałeś, że wstydem jest nie głosować. Niegłosowanie to albo brak dobrego wyboru spośród "dostępnych" partii, albo nieinteresowanie się polityką (bo niby dlaczego grzebanie się w tym szambie ma być takie atrakcyjne?). Brak głosu to też głos, zaś twierdzenie, że nieoddanie głosu to wspieranie małych partii jest nie do końca prawdziwe - trzeba dodać, że musiałby z oddania głosu zrezygnować ktoś, kto będzie głosował na duże partie.
> ...

 

Odnoszę wrażenie, że do prowadzenia tej części rozmowy przydała by się flaszka wódki... (Przynajmniej dla mnie)

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## 13Homer

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Homer13: Mylisz sie twierdzac, ze PO jest kolejnym wcieleniem UW. Niestety, ale prawda jest taka ze trzon UD (Unia Demokratyczna) utworzyl pozniej UW, a po niej tzw. Partie Demokratyczna. Partia ta jest jedna ze skladowych komitetu wyborczego LiD, a nie parii jaka jest  PO(ciekawet kto jeszcze pamieta czas jej powstawania i tlumaczenia trzech liderow, ze to nie partia tylko PLATFORMA :) ).

 

Masz rację, bezprawnie utożsamiłem Donalda Tuska z całą Platformą (był kimś ważnym w UW).

 *Quote:*   

> Nie zgadzam sie, tez ze LiD to typowa lewica, to partia kompletnie bezideowa.

 

Dla mnie to lewica, może nie taka jak PPP, ale jednak, zajrzałem do ich programu: "darmowa" służba zdrowia, osłony socjalne (niema wyrzucania na bruk, silna pozycja związków zawodowych), przymusowe przedszkola, więcej biurokracji, dofinansowanie wszystkie co się da z budżetu państwa, progresywny podatek dochodowy itp.

Ale może mam tylko takie złudzenie, bo w dużej mierze interesuje mnie gospodarka.

 *Quote:*   

> Dalej piszesz o utracie suwerennoci, zgadzam sie ze zagrozenie jest. Przytaczane przez Ciebie argumenty sa jednak kropka w kropke za Januszem Korwin-Mikke, to nic zlego, ale wskazuje po niekad, ze nie interpretujesz samemu.

 

Ostatnio najwięcej czytałem materiałów wyborczych, głównie oczywiście UPR, może to przez to. Tak naprawdę najbardziej mnie przeraża mnie to, co się będzie działo "na dole": rozmawiałem kiedyś z rodziną na wsi, opowiadali mi, co się u nich dzieje (limity mleka, kolczykowanie bydła, wydawanie kasy rzeczy wcześniej niepotrzebne, typu kładzenie kostki na podwórzu), i podejrzewam, że to samo będzie gdzie indziej. Zamist zajmowaniem się pożytecznymi rzeczami spełnianie durnych biurokratycznych wymogów.

 *Quote:*   

> Podpisanie traktatu reformujacego przez prezydenta Polski bylo koniecznoscia, inna opcja to wyjscie ze wspolnoty.

 

A dlaczego nie mogłoby być tak, jak do tej pory?

 *Quote:*   

> Pierwiastek, jako wyjsciowa propozycja okazal sie dobry. Kaczynskiemu udalo sie wynegocjowac duzo, choc w miedzy czasie w Polsce twierdzono, ze sam nie wiedzial co uzyskal, ze go oszulali, ze nie zapisali. Okazalo sie, ze wynegocjowal bardzo duzo i dokladnie to co powiedzial zaraz po negocjacjach.

 

Pierwiastek byłby "na zawsze", Joanina jest tylko na kilkanaście lat, później wchodzi jeden z najgorszych scenariuszy podejmowania decyzji. Veto to bardzo mocny oręż, bo można szachowac wszystkich, a tak zdajemy się na łaskę kilku dużych państw.

 *Quote:*   

> Zarzut nalezy moim zdaniem czynic z tego, ze nie domagal sie procedury referendalnej w panstwach czlonkowskich na temat traktatu reformujacego ! Bo to niezmiernie wazna decyzja i obywatele musza sie wypowiedziec bezposrednio.

 

W Wielkiej Brytanii jeszcze nie wiedzą, czy będzie referendum czy nie, co oznacza, że można i tak i tak, kwestia woli.

----------

## 13Homer

 *taopai wrote:*   

> Odnoszę wrażenie, że do prowadzenia tej części rozmowy przydała by się flaszka wódki... (Przynajmniej dla mnie)

 

Ostatni raz wódkę piłem na biwaku w szkole średniej, może pora przypomnieć sobie młodość? ;)

----------

## Poe

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Pozatym wydaje mi sie, ze prog wyborczy to dziwny cenzus. Czy UPR, Samoobrona, PPP, PR nie powinny miec chociaz jednego posla w parlamencie i prawo do gloszenia swoich pogladow? Chocby glupich, ale.. nie powinno sie udawac ze ich nie ma.

 

Z jednej strony, masz rację, tak powinno byc, gdyz to jest poniekąd esencją demokracji. głos ludu itp. a nie głosu ludu A bez głosu ludu B i C, ale takie są uroki naszego ustroju parlamentarnego (ze wzmocnioną władza prezydenta). Zauważ, ze pod względem reprezentacji interesów społeczenstwa w parlamencie jest u nas bardzo dobrze (po niedzielnych wyborach troszke sie ujednolicilo, ale tez nie az tak drastycznie jakby sie moglo wydawac). pomysl o systemach w krajach zachodnich, gdzie mamy praktycznie tylko i wylącznie dwie partie liczące sie niemal od zawsze przy wladzy i reprezentacja w sejmie jest niemal dwupartyjna, jak nie całkiem dwupartyjna, czyli reprezentująca tylko czesc społeczenstwa. przykłady? USA. republikanie i demokraci. trzecia partia? gdzie niby... Wielka Brytania. znow 2 partie. torysi i lejbużyści. liberalowie zawsze na trzecim miejscu, nie mają nic do powiedzenia. inaczej w niemczech, ale tam jest dwublokowość + wielka koalicja ostatnio, tez nie cale spoleczenstwo reprezentowane, tylko wiekszosc...

mowisz, ze cenzus progowy jest niepotrzeny, ze PPP, UPR czy inne moglyby miec po jakims 1-2 poslach, ale na tej samej zasadzie moznaby dac jeszcze do sejmu jakis skrajnie lewicowych ludzi komunistyczno-anarchistycznych czy bardzo radykalnych prawicowych nacjonalistów.... zglaszali by swoje poglądy i wprowadzaliby niepotrzebny zamęt na scenie politycznej...

co do UE.... to dla Polski duza przyszlosc, swietlana, ale zarazem ogromne zagrozenie. 

przyszlosc, bo choc nie bedziemy nigdy przodowniczym panstwem w UE, to jednak liczacym się i charakterystycznym, przy dobrej wladzy, ktora bedzie potrafiła zdrowo zagospodarować wszelkie zastrzyki finansowe od UE (jasne, my tez wpalacmy spore sumy do kasy UE, ale dostajemy jeszcze wiecej). wtedy mamy naprawdę szanse na poprawę życia u nas.

zagrozenia... jak ktos wspomnial chyba o zagrozeniu suwerennosci... ja moze inaczej bym to ujął. bardziej mozemy sie obawiac zbytniej globalizacji i utraty specyficznego polskiego klimatu, ale w duzej mierze mnostwo zalezy od nas, czy damy sobie wejsc z buciorami w nasze panstwo. jezdzilem duzo po Europie Zachodniej, po panstwach, ktore sa w UE od zarania dziejów, ale mimo tego są od siebie całkowicie odmienne, z tradycyjną, kochaną kuchnią, produktami, językiem. prowansja, normandia, alzacja, czesci wloskie... naprawde wielka roznorodnosc, ktorej nie zepsla UE, a wręcz jeszcze bardziej podkresliła, ale to wszystko dzieki trzezwemu mysleniu władzy, ktorej zalezalo na utrzymaniu swoijej tradycji, kultury, a nie slepo zawierzac sie tylko wspolnej przyszlosci...

----------

## cinek810

Poe: Rzeczywiscie nie jest u nas jeszcze tak zle jak w wielu panstwach "demokratycznych", ale.. wizja przyszlosci w ktorej, bedziemy mieli tylko dwie partie w parlamencie jest zupelnie realna. Gdyby jeszcze dogadaly sie one np. ze podniosa prog wyborczy do 10%. Jesli chodzi o skrajne poglady, niektore w Polsce sa zakazane, te ktore nie sa zakazane powinny byc prezentowane spoleczenstwu.

13Homer: Jesli chodzi o LiD, programowo to faktycznie lewica. Ja nie chcialbym ich tak nazywac, poniewaz moim zdaniem nie dla idei- nawet lewicowych mi obcych- staraja sie wejsc do parlamentu.  Mowisz, ze pierwiastek byl na zawsze.. heh przeciez nawet unia nie jest na zawsze :), moze za pare lat okarze sie, ze przymie sie cos nowego. Pozatym, zdaje sie, ze nikt oprocz czechow nie popieral tej idei, wiec nie bylo szans tego przeforsowac. Natomiast, jako pozycja startowa bylo znakomite.

Pytasz dlaczego nie moglobyc tak jak do tej pory? Bo nie znalezlibysmy w unii panstw, ktore poparlby nas w walce o status quo.  Nie moglibysmy tak sobie wetowac i wetowac...

W kwestii referendow. Chodzi mi o to, ze powinno sie zdecydowac od gornie, ze musza byc przeprowadzone referenda. Poniewaz, teraz w panstwach gdzie da sie wysondowac brak popracia dla traktatu bedzie mozna pominac ten krok. Pozatym, organizujac w Polsce referendum moglibysmy jeszcze troche odwlekac decyzje... :)

----------

## 13Homer

System dwupartyjny ma tę zaletę, że zawsze ktoś ma większość, nie ma przepychanek i zrywanych co chwila koalicji. Ziemkiewicz w bodajże "Polactwie" pisał, że kiedyś na pytanie w ankiecie, kto powinien rządzić w Polsce większość (w tym sensie, że żadna inna opcja nie dostała więcej, chyba nawet chodziło o ponad 50%) ankietowanych odpowiedziało, że koalicja wszystkich partii.

Poe, nie rozumiesz podstawowej sprawy: pod wejściu w życie Traktatu Reformującego (inna nazwa: Konstytucja Unii Europejskiej) powstaje nowe państwo, prawo będzie stanowione w jednym miejscu, dla wszystkich jednakowe. Do tej pory to tylko kilka państw "połączonych" traktatem o współpracy, gdzie działa prawo weta np. w przypadku wysokości podatków czy zmiany warunków traktatowych. W UE podatki będą z czasem wszędzie takie same (to jest nieuniknione, tak działa socjalizm), warunki "współpracy" (czyli treść Konstytucji) będzie można przegłosowywać większością głosów. To tak jak w ZSRR: republika ukraińska rożniła się od republiki białoruskiej, ale tylko krojem strojów ludowych.

cinek810: no to mnie zagiąłeś, faktycznie może tak być z LiDem. Ale nie zmienia to oczywiście mojego zdania, że to złodzieje :)

System pierwiastkowy miał tę zaletę, że wzmacniał polski głos i trudniej byłoby coś zmienić bez zgody Polski. A Joanina? Minie kilka lat i jej nie będzie. No i bez zgody Polski nie wprowadziliby innego systemu głosowania, więc Polska mogła blokować wprowadzenie jakiegokolwiek innego sposobu głosowania to w nieskończoność - do tego potrzebna jest zmiana warunków przystąpienia do WE, co wymaga jednomyślności. Nikt nie musiałby nas popierać.

Ja też jestem za referendum, ale tak jak powiedział kiedyś p. Włodzimierz Bukowski, mielibyśmy te referenda co roku, aż do skutku. Bodajże Szwajcaria miała ich pięć (chodziło o przystąpinienie do WE).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> pod wejściu w życie Traktatu Reformującego (inna nazwa: Konstytucja Unii Europejskiej) powstaje nowe państwo, prawo będzie stanowione w jednym miejscu, dla wszystkich jednakowe. Do tej pory to tylko kilka państw "połączonych" traktatem o współpracy, gdzie działa prawo weta np. w przypadku wysokości podatków czy zmiany warunków traktatowych. W UE podatki będą z czasem wszędzie takie same (to jest nieuniknione, tak działa socjalizm), warunki "współpracy" (czyli treść Konstytucji) będzie można przegłosowywać większością głosów. To tak jak w ZSRR: republika ukraińska rożniła się od republiki białoruskiej, ale tylko krojem strojów ludowych.

 Mnie sposób funkcjonowania UE zraził już dawno - moim zdaniem integracja jest po prostu zbyt duża. Gdyby integracja oznaczała tylko wspólny (i najlepiej liberalny) rynek, to jak najbardziej byłaby to fajna sprawa, jednak dążenie do przekształcenia się w jedno wielkie państwo stanowczo mi się nie podoba. Tak samo trudno mi pozytywnie odnosić się do "Europy narodów" w przypadku gdy jeden naród ma większą siłę przebicia od innego (o ile się orientuję obecnie im ludniejszy kraj tym więcej ma głosów) - sądzę, że najbliższe sprawiedliwości byłoby posiadanie przez każdy kraj takiej samej ilości głosów.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Gdyby integracja oznaczała tylko wspólny (i najlepiej liberalny) rynek, to jak najbardziej byłaby to fajna sprawa

 

Od tego jest Schengen. UE to ma nie być wspólny rynek, ale projekt polityczny.

 *Quote:*   

> Tak samo trudno mi pozytywnie odnosić się do "Europy narodów" w przypadku gdy jeden naród ma większą siłę przebicia od innego (o ile się orientuję obecnie im ludniejszy kraj tym więcej ma głosów) - sądzę, że najbliższe sprawiedliwości byłoby posiadanie przez każdy kraj takiej samej ilości głosów.

 

Jeśli sprowadzić wszystko do wolnego, wspólnego rynku, to nad czym tu głosować? W jakich sprawach byłoby wg Ciebie sensowne podejmowanie decyzji przez głosowanie (wynik głosowania obowiązywałby przecież wszystkich)?

----------

## cinek810

13Homer: Nawet jesli unia bylaby tylko wspolna wolnorynkowa organizacja to od czasu do czasu nalezaloby nad czyms glosowac, ze wzgledu na to, ze rzadko ale jednak zdarza sie koniecznosc zmiany zasad funkcjonujacych na rynku. Natomiast nie wiem dlaczego podzial po liczbie ludnosci byl wedlug kogos wczesniej zly? Przeciez jest to po prostu odwzorowywanie glosu spoleczenstwa funcjonujacego w tym rynku.. W sprawie odroznienia Schengen i UE, sprawa jest nieco zlożona. Nie watpliwie jednak jedno nie pociaga za soba od razu drugiego czlonkowstwa i wiekszosc korzysci plynie z czlonkowstwa w strefie Schengen..

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Eko

Demokracja to największy bubel jaki ludzkość wymyśliła, pamiętajcie ze opinia większości to zazwyczaj opinia najmniej zdolnych by Pascal  :Smile: 

Fidel jest git i prosze mi go tutaj nie obrażać. Dzięki nie mu na kubie nie ma jebal.nika usa ani dziecie umierających na grype i nie umiejących się podpisać ;] w innych krajach ameryki łacińskiej nie ma tak łatwo  :Razz: 

Najskuteczniejsza forma rządów zero rządów :] niech się rządzi każdy sam ;]

Ps. głosowałem na kandydata z listy PO nie popieram Po ale popieram tego ludzia bo Ślązak na kogo innego nie mógł głosować  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Jeśli sprowadzić wszystko do wolnego, wspólnego rynku, to nad czym tu głosować? W jakich sprawach byłoby wg Ciebie sensowne podejmowanie decyzji przez głosowanie (wynik głosowania obowiązywałby przecież wszystkich)?

 Rzeczywiście nieprecyzyjnie się wyraziłem - przepraszam. Chodziło mi po prostu o dwie różne sprawy - czyli bardziej na zasadzie: UE powinna być jedynie wspólnym rynkiem, ale jeżeli nie jest i są głoszone górnolotne hasła o "Europie narodów" to narody te powinny mieć równą siłę przebicia.  :Smile:  Choć jak zauważył cinek810, głosowania byłyby potrzebne nawet wtedy gdybyśmy mówili jedynie w kontekście wpólnego rynku.

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Natomiast nie wiem dlaczego podzial po liczbie ludnosci byl wedlug kogos wczesniej zly? Przeciez jest to po prostu odwzorowywanie glosu spoleczenstwa funcjonujacego w tym rynku..

 Podział taki jest według mnie zły z tego powodu, że kraj liczący 80 mln ludzi może z łatwością przegłosować ten który liczy 5 mln. Hmm... może bardziej "lokalne" porównanie - chciałbyś, żeby o ważnych dla Ciebie sprawach decydował ważący 150 kg gościu, tylko dlatego, że jest od Ciebie dwa razy cięższy?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

powiem tak. miałem momenty w czasie tej kampanii, ze chcialem glosować na PiS. z resztą moj tata jest ich ciągłym duzym zwolennikiem i przekazal mi pare cennych uwag, ale jednak z czasem i tak bardziej przekonalem się do PO. ale do czego dążę. Ciesze się, ze nie zagłosowałem na PiS jeszcze bardziej po przeczytaniu dzis w empiku wstępu do najnowszego Linux Magazine. gorąco polecam. generalnie chodzi o obietnice PiSu w poprzedniej kampanii o popularyzację OS, a skonczyło się na pokłonach dla MS. nie moge dokladnie zacytować wszystkiego, bo nie było mnie stac na zakup, ale jakby ktos mial, prosiłbym  o wklejenie  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

cinek810: gdyby chodziło o "wspólny rynek", to od biedy można_by nad czymś głosować (chociaż i tak nic mi nie przychodzi do głowy), ale "wolny rynek" i głosowanie to zupełny absurd - narzucanie jakichkolwiek zasad to regulowanie rynku. Być może różnimy się w postrzeganiu wolnego rynku - ja go rozumiem w postaci zbliżonej do anarchokapitalizmu, czyli praktycznie wolna amerykanka.

Eko: akurat umiejętność podpisania się nie jest najważniejsza w zyciu :) chociaz bardzo je ułatwia. Jedyne moje zastrzeżenie do Fidela Castro jest takie, że wprowadza komunizm, a nie kapitalizm. Pinochet też rządził autorytarnie, ale interesowała Go tylko polityka, gospodarkę zostawił specjalistom. Np. Białoruś jest państwem niepodległym tylko dlatego, że rządzi tam Łukaszenka, i rządzi twardo. Jakby mieli tam demokrację pełną gębą, to już by byli rosyjską republiką.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  Np. Białoruś jest państwem niepodległym tylko dlatego, że rządzi tam Łukaszenka, i rządzi twardo. Jakby mieli tam demokrację pełną gębą, to już by byli rosyjską republiką.

 

moim zdaniem juz tak jest, tyle ze nie na zadnym papierze.

----------

## Eko

A jest kotś na sali kto wie co to jest naród białoruski i kiedy powstał i z czego się wywodzi ? :Razz: 

Jak dla mnie na białorusi są ruscy, ruscy zołnierze, ruski specnaz, i troche ludności cywilnej pochodzenia różnego ;]

 A castro wprowadził komune bo kapitalistycznej ameryce nie spodobało się że wykopał ich gangsterów z hawany ;]

----------

